# tiriamo fuori dal forum un handbook

## Benve

proudhomm scrive su "[Gechi] Sito ufficiale (parte contenuti)"

"Perchè non redigere un handbook anche sulla base ed esperienza accumulata da forums.gentoo.org? Cioè una specia di vero e proprio libro online?"

Sono pienamente d'accordo.

Ormai il forum ha raggiunto dimensioni tali che la ricerca sui vecchi post è difficile.

Poi è già successo che vecchi topic siano cancellati per motivi tecnici dei server.

I nostri poveri moderatori perdono un sacco di tempo a reinderizzare i nuovi arrivati (e non solo) verso vecchi post.

Anche io spesso rinuncio alla ricerca nel forum, perchè le informazioni sono troppo disperse.

Raccogliere il materiale del forum e organizzarlo, è un lavoro non troppo difficile, meno lungo di quello che potrebbe sembrare e utilissimo.

Questo non si sovrappone a quello che già fanno gentoo.it, gentoo-italia e i traduttori delle guide ufficiali,  vi si affianca.

Non penso che chi lavora a questi progetti abbia qualcosa in contrario se si "regolarizza" quello che fino ad ora si è fatto, per trasformare le esperienze del forum in guide consultabili.

Mi riferisco per esempio a queste:

http://www.gentoo.it/doc/altinstall-it.html

http://www.gentoo.it/doc/pbook_al.html

Queste guide sono nate per l'impegno e la competenza degli autori, ma tante altre, sono li affogate nel forum, tra migliaia di post.

Basta solo un gruppo di redattori che più o meno regolarmente, col permesso e la collaborazione degli autori dei post, trasformi in qualcosa di coerente i consigli che vengono postati ogni giorno.

A questo punto dopo i mille errori di grammatica e lessico che ho fatto vi chiederete se sono italiano. Purtroppo si.  :Smile: 

Avanti dite la vostra di cosa ne pensate. (anche sulla grammatica)  :Smile: 

----------

## MyZelF

Di solito quello che manca non è la documentazione, bensì la voglia di leggerla.  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Benve

Questo è vero, ma meno sforzo occore per fare una cosa più c'è la possibilità che qualcuno la faccia.

----------

## randomaze

 *Benve wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Raccogliere il materiale del forum e organizzarlo, è un lavoro non troppo difficile, meno lungo di quello che potrebbe sembrare e utilissimo.
> 
> 

 

In poche parole si tratterebbe di tovare una mezzoretta di tempo, scrivere nella casellina di ricerca la parola voluta (es. alsa, dpms, radeon, ...) e di fare una sintesi ragionata della cosa.

Poi postare un topic in perfetto bbcode con la scritta [handbook] nel titolo.

Chi legge poi commenta e fa le sue osservazioni e l'autore aggiorna il primo post.

Giusto?

(sono abbstanza daccordo con l'opinioni di MyZelF ma é vero anche quello che dici tu...)

----------

## Benve

No, non pensavo al fatto che gli handbook andassero a finire nel forum, altrimenti si ricadrebbe nei problemi del forum.

Dovrebbero andare in pagine "statiche" in uno qualsiasi dei siti della comunità.

----------

## randomaze

 *Benve wrote:*   

> No, non pensavo al fatto che gli handbook andassero a finire nel forum, altrimenti si ricadrebbe nei problemi del forum.
> 
> Dovrebbero andare in pagine "statiche" in uno qualsiasi dei siti della comunità.

 

se li metti nel forum hai il vantaggio di un feedback +o- immediato. Secondo me potrebbero prima passare al vaglio del forum e, raggiunta una beta "stabile" diventare una pagina statica... no?

----------

## Benve

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> se li metti nel forum hai il vantaggio di un feedback +o- immediato. Secondo me potrebbero prima passare al vaglio del forum e, raggiunta una beta "stabile" diventare una pagina statica... no?

 

Magari ci può stare l'articolo e un tread associato a questo (anche non sul forum), dove si fanno commenti e si propongono correzioni e aggiunte.

Comunque queste sono questioni tecniche, che possono essere decise una volta che si è deciso di farlo.

----------

## shev

Premesso che, ahimé, non credo di avere tempo per dare una mano anche a questo progetto, l'idea cmq mi pare valida.

Ci sono diversi topic interessanti o che vengono periodicamente ripetuti, raccoglierli in un handbook, una raccolta di faq, tips&tricks o come volete chiamarla sarebbe una buona cosa. Che poi venga messo sui vari gentoo.it o gentoo-italia, linkato sul forum, etc fa lo stesso. Sarebbe un mezzo in più per la nostra attivissima comunità. Almeno si farebbe un po' d'ordine; tentativi in questo senso sono già stati fatti, come il topic sticky di cerri, l'uso di tag specifiche e così via, ma l'idea di creare un libretto apposito mi pare la migliore finora, la più completa.

Se davvero darete il via a questo progetto ricordatevi di fare anche una ricerca sul forum usando come chiave di ricerca "[FAQ]", ho marchiato molti topic con tale tag, topic riguardanti domande frequenti e spesso ripetute. Oltre a consultare i link del topic di cerri.

Buon lavoro  :Wink: 

----------

## cerri

Il mio sticky è uno sticky per i tips, ma non vedo male l'idea di un qualcosa di simile come handbook. Se si riuscisse a concentrare dei link sia per i tips che per tutto il resto, sarebbe ottimale.

----------

## Benve

Il commento positivo di due dei nostri moderatori è ottimo segno  :Very Happy: 

----------

## faber

sono d'accordo

bellissima idea

benve sei un figo

----------

## Benve

Purtroppo questo topic non ha avuto un gran successo  :Crying or Very sad: 

Al momento sono sotto esami ma finito febbraio combinerò sicuramente qualcosa, se intanto qualcuno vuole aggregarsi o semplicemente dire la sua io attendo con ansia. Ciao.

----------

## faber

ma tu

non finirai MAI gli esami

MAI

BWAWAWWWAWAAWAWABBLLBLBL

scusate lo spam

----------

## randomaze

 *Benve wrote:*   

> Purtroppo questo topic non ha avuto un gran successo 
> 
> Al momento sono sotto esami ma finito febbraio combinerò sicuramente qualcosa, se intanto qualcuno vuole aggregarsi o semplicemente dire la sua io attendo con ansia. Ciao.

 

Secondo me non dovresti scoraggiarti... l'idea é buona, vero che però occorre anche trovare il tempo per farlo!

Poi a volte basta che il progetto parta... e il sostegno arriva!

Io al momento dovrei iniziare a chiudere un pò di cose che ho in corso (non di solo computer vive l'uomo...) ma se posso certo che ti do una mano  :Wink: 

----------

## yardbird

Io darei volentieri una mano, per quanto possibile. Purtroppo fino a metà marzo sono un po' impegnato (tesi...) ma qualcosa potrei scriverlo comunque.

Pensavo che magari si poteva scrivere il tutto in qualcosa tipo SGML (che però non conosco) o LaTex (che invece conosco abbastanza bene), e poi fare le varie versioni PS, PDF, HTML etc. 

Credo comunque che dovrebbe essere una guida pertinente alle particolarità di Gentoo (cioè non dovrebbe essere una replica degli Appunti di Informatica Libera, per intenderci). Penso anche che la maggior parte delle informazioni possa essere estratta direttamente dai Forum (ovviamente dando gli opportuni riconoscimenti agli autori di post particolarmente informativi).

Il tutto chiaramente IMHO...  :Very Happy: 

Questo progetto mi sembra interessante, spero proprio che si sviluppi bene   :Wink: 

----------

## Benve

 *yardbird wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Questo progetto mi sembra interessante, spero proprio che si sviluppi bene  

 

Speriamo  :Very Happy: 

Per i formati pensavo all'xml delle guide gentoo, magari con qualche informazione in più per facilitare le ricerche, tipo meta tag.

----------

## morellik

Mi associo al coro di approvazione unanime.

Credo sia una buona idea anche perche' la maggioranza dei post viene risolta

e quindi diventa un enorme calderone di soluzioni che sono lasciate li'.   :Sad: 

Sono d'accordo di mantenere il formato XML che e' facilmente gestibile.

Potremmo formare un gruppetto di gechi con categorie di ricerche specifiche (rete, desktop, installazione, tips, giochi, portage, etc.). 

In questo modo in poco tempo potremmo avere un prodotto da presentare al pubblico Geco.

Qualcuno si offre? (io sarei per la rete e/o il portage).

morellik

----------

## yardbird

Effettivamente nell'ottica di consultazione online l'XML è molto più appropriato.

Purtroppo non so quasi nulla di XML, ma quando si tratta di scrivere dei contenuti questo non dovrebbe essere un problema... Mal che vada scrivo un txt e poi lo faccio formattare a te   :Wink: 

Riguardo la struttura di questo handbook pensavo che non sarebbe male organizzarlo come una raccolta di "monografie" (se mi passi il termine), cioè un insieme di sezioni che si occcupa di tematiche in generale slegate fra di loro. Un po' come la documentazione della Gentoo. Che so, "Configurazione ALSA", "Abilitazione Accelerazione 3d", "Modem ADSL USB", "Scheda TV" etc..  Poi magari si potrebbe avere una pagina di FAQ e TIPS, o qualcosa del genere...

Che ne dite?

----------

## Benve

anchio pensavo alle categorie. Si potrebbe intanto scegliere le categorie.

Poi sceglieremo i responsabili per ogni categoria.

----------

## randomaze

 *Benve wrote:*   

> anchio pensavo alle categorie. Si potrebbe intanto scegliere le categorie.
> 
> Poi sceglieremo i responsabili per ogni categoria.

 

my 2 Cents:

```

Portage

Kernel (make menuconfig/genkernel/bootsplash...)

Network Basic (LAN casalinga con un hub/switch)

Network Advanced (LAN professionale con router/firewal/...)

Alsa (Compreso OSS... ma é deprecato :-P)

Grafica Nvidia (framebuffer, DRM, ...)

Grafica Ati (framebuffer, DRM, ...)

Grafica VESA (e varie ed eventuali...)

Ambiente KDE

Ambiente Gnome

Ambiente Other (fluxbox et all)

Programmazione

```

EDIT: dopo aver scritto boohtspash invece di bootsplash capisco che mi serve un'altro caffé

----------

## morellik

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Benve wrote:*   anchio pensavo alle categorie. Si potrebbe intanto scegliere le categorie.
> 
> Poi sceglieremo i responsabili per ogni categoria. 
> 
> my 2 Cents:
> ...

 

Mi paiono buone. 

Forse aggiungerei: Installazione con rete, Intallazione senza rete, Network@home (modem, ADSL, ISDN).

morellik

----------

## Benve

Avevo pensato ad altro. A qualcosa del tipo

Hardware

|-audio

|-video

|-ecc...

Software

|-System

|  |-Portage

|  |-Kernel

|-Desktop

|  |-Kde

|  |-Gnome

|-ecc...

ovviamente una guida puo` far parte di piu` categorie, queste ultime servono solo per la ricerca

HAiuto ho l`esame di sistemi operativi tra 15 minuti

----------

## Benve

Posto l'idea che ho in mente:

Faccio un esempio, una guida di installazione su un portatile.

```
Guida ASUS

Installazione

Configurazione

        Rete

        Video

        Touchpad

        Acpi

        Cpu scaling     

        Usb     

        Masterizzatore

        Firewire

        Irda

        Sospensione

```

Queste potrebbero essere le sezioni.

La guida è un file xml, ogni sezione è un file xml, ogni parte di sezione è un file xml.

Possiamo pensare che una guida è formata da blocchi, e ogni blocco può essere a sua volta formato da altri blocchi.

Esempio

```

<blocco>

        <id>B1234</id>

        <descrizione>

                <tipo>configurazione</tipo>

                <target>rete</target>

                <testo>Ottenere gli indirizzi ethernet tamite dhcp</testo>

                <componente>

                        <tipo>software</tipo>

                        <file>/etc/conf.d/net</file>

                </componente>

                <correlazioni>

                        <blocco>

                                <id>4321</id>

                                <!-- Far partire automaticamente la rete al boot -->

                        </blocco>

                <correlazioni>

        </descrizione>

        <contenuto>

        <!-- da formattare con xml di documentazione gentoo -->

        

                 Modificate lo script /etc/conf.d/net per ottenere che la vostra rete venga configurata all'avvio.

Code listing 21.2: Configurazione della rete all'avvio

                # nano -w /etc/conf.d/net

                

Se volete che eth0 riceva automaticamente il suo IP, impostate la variabile iface_eth0 a dhcp. In caso contrario mettete il vostro IP, l'indirizz

o di broadcast e la netmask. Se possedete pi\x{00F9} interfacce, fate lo stesso per iface_eth1, iface_eth2 etc. 

        </contenuto>

</blocco>

```

Questo potrebbe essere un blocco, penso sia autoesplicativo

```
<guida>

        <id>G2345</id>

        <descrizione>

                <tipo>configurazione</tipo>

                <target>laptop</target>

                <testo>Configurazione portatile asus L1231</testo>

                <componente>

                        <tipo>hardware</tipo>

                </componente>

        </descrizione>

        <contenuto>

                <capitolo>

                        <nome>installazione</nome>

                        ...

                </capitolo>

                <capitolo>

                        <nome>configurazione</nome>

                        <blocco>

                        ...

                        </blocco>

                        <blocco>

                                <link>B1234</link>

                        </blocco>

                </capitolo>

        </contenuto>

</guida>
```

Questa una guida

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Meglio mettere, imho, l'id come attibuto.

```
<blocco id="B1234">

....

</blocco>
```

Secondo me resta piu' leggibile (vabbe e' una finezza).

----------

## MyZelF

Ma anzichè reinventare la ruota, non converrebbe (anche per coerenza), riutilizzare il DTD della doc di gentoo?

----------

## Benve

Questo era solo un esempio per capire, di xml ne so poco.

A quanto so il formato delle doc di gentoo non permette di fare tutto quello che si può fare con uno schema tipo quello sopra.

Es. potrei anche creare un'altra guida riutilizzando il blocco, che non andrebbe riscritto:

```
<guida>

        <id>G9876</id>

        <descrizione>

                <tipo>configurazione</tipo>

                <target>lan</target>

                <testo>Configurazione di una lan casalinga</testo>

                <componente>

                        <tipo>hardware/software</tipo>

                </componente>

        </descrizione>

        <contenuto>

                <capitolo>

                        <nome>pianificazione</nome>

                        ...

                </capitolo>

                <capitolo>

                        <nome>configurazione client</nome>

                        <blocco>

                        ...

                        </blocco>

                        <blocco>

                                <link>B1234</link>

                        </blocco>

                </capitolo>

        </contenuto>

</guida>
```

creare guide runtime con le ricerche

```

Divisione per componenti da configurare:

Es. Per Rete

        Moduli da mettere nel kernel per rete

        Modifica di /etc/conf.d/net

        Modifica di /etc/hosts

Divisione per componenti da modificare

Es. Per Kernel

        Configurazione generale del kernel, per tutti i dispositivi

        Compilazione kernel

        Boot kernel

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Ma anzichè reinventare la ruota, non converrebbe (anche per coerenza), riutilizzare il DTD della doc di gentoo?

 

Si sarebbe meglio ma meglio ancora sarebbe rifarlo in XML Schema. Questo solo per un mio gusto personale (Schema e' un formato XML mente i DTD no).

----------

## MyZelF

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Si sarebbe meglio ma meglio ancora sarebbe rifarlo in XML Schema.

 

Beh, giustamente XSD è la raccomandazione attuale del W3C... però il DTD per la doc gentoo è già fatto...

Possiamo comunque prendere spunto da lì.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

>  però il DTD per la doc gentoo è già fatto...

 

E' l'unico punto a favore per il DTD. Scusate ma mi piace seguire le raccomandazioni. Inoltre XML Schema offre di piu' che DTD.

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *MyZelF wrote:*    però il DTD per la doc gentoo è già fatto... 
> 
> E' l'unico punto a favore per il DTD. Scusate ma mi piace seguire le raccomandazioni. Inoltre XML Schema offre di piu' che DTD.

 

Non hai tutti i torti.

Certo, IMHO me per uniformità sarebbe bene ricalcare il layout del DTD originale con l'XML Schema

----------

## MyZelF

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Certo, IMHO me per uniformità sarebbe bene ricalcare il layout del DTD originale con l'XML Schema

 

Esatto. Intendevo dire questo. A cose fatte possiamo rispedire lo Schema al webmaster di gentoo.org...  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Esatto. Intendevo dire questo. A cose fatte possiamo rispedire lo Schema al webmaster di gentoo.org... 

 

Mi piace come idea. Appena finito gli esami vedo che si puo' fare  :Very Happy:  .

----------

## Benve

Ma il dtd della gentoo non serve solo a formattare il testo?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Benve wrote:*   

> Ma il dtd della gentoo non serve solo a formattare il testo?

 

Il DTD serve per validare il documento XML (come anche XML Schema). Per la formattazione del testo e' XSLT che se ne occupa (adesso non so se sia cosi' anche per il sito gentoo).

----------

## Benve

mi sono spiegato male.

Volevo dire: il formato dell'xml delle guide gentoo, viene usato solo per formattare ed esportare i file in diversi formati?

----------

## bandreabis

Ciao, come mai questo 3d è fermo? A che punto è il lavoro?

Era una bella idea..

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

beh ora c'è il wiki di gentoo-italia (più o meno è la stessa cosa)

----------

## bandreabis

Hai ragione.... ci ho pensato solo dopo aver scritto il mio post.... :Wink: 

----------

